# Surgery was on 8/7 - Sooo glad I did this!



## MizzJ (Jul 26, 2013)

Surgery wasn't as bad as I thought. I really am happy that the multinodular goiter is out! It was substernal, the size of an orange and just past my clavicle! I had no idea how much better I would feel! I actually slept without the use of a CPAP machine last night. The incision freaked me out but now I just stare at it and imagine what it's going to look like when the glue flakes away. (The ENT did cut in a wrinkle/skin fold so kind of pleased about that part)! My voice is a weak but a lot of the hoarseness is slowly disappearing. I need to stop talking on the phone. Parathyroids are fine, calcium levels are fine and vocal chords were not damaged. They took out both IVs exactly 4 hours after surgery. I couldn't burp after surgery and was full of gas - kind of painful. Drank some ginger ale, walked around and it SLOWLY resolved over the night.

Today: I have a sore throat (still) and have been guzzling peppermint tea and hot water. I have no neck stiffness. Actually, I can look over my shoulder just fine - nothing really hurts outside of the incision. It is a little painful and my ENT told me to ice it and take pain meds. I was trying to wing it - but that was stupid. ENT wrote out a RX for 175mg Levo-something, but my primary had already written a RX for Armour (which is what I plan to take). I didn't tell my ENT this of course.

Between the anesthesia and pain meds, I am a little backed up! Sorry if this is too much info but, so far, this is the worst part. It took forever to finally GO and that was with the help of a softener!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Congratulations - so glad to see things are going well!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

MizzJ,

Glad for you! I love hearing how happy people are post TT - the fear is quickly replaced by joy.

I took 600mg Motrin for pain the days following my surgery - my incision was 1" but it still hurt like heck - especially the first 24 hours post op.

Ice/cold packs make a huge difference - use them.


----------



## Eliza79 (Jul 23, 2013)

Wow, Lovlkn, a 1 inch incision! Mine is over 3 inches and I only had a partial. However, they had anticipated possibly taking out both sides depending on the frozen section. This must be why everyone says go to a specialist. I used a very experienced and well regarded surgical oncologist because he was the only one in my area with thyroid experience and my GP had used him before herself.

I am glad your surgery went so well and that you are already feeling the difference of life without a goiter. That's fantastic!


----------



## partyofsix (Jun 19, 2013)

I am glad to heR you are doing well! Your goiter was huge! I also had a multi nodular but don't have any idea what size it was. I am going to ask the doctor. My throat was a bit sore and I was also somewhat hoarse, but I was talking a lot too. (This is all the day after surgery and the next day for me - not four days later when I got the stupid I fe tion - lol).

Sending you continued healing thoughts!


----------



## melissafitz (May 5, 2013)

Thank you for sharing your experience. So glad you are doing well!


----------

